# Changes to the BitPay Free Plan



## mitgib (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi there,

In an effort to provide better service to our expanding user base, BitPay will be adjusting our pricing plans October 1, 2015. Due to your volume and settlement preferences, we do not believe your account will be drastically affected, but we wanted to make you aware of the changes to our Free Plan.

On October 1st, all Free Plan accounts will be migrated to the Starter Plan, which offers free, instant conversion for 30 transactions per month. If you process more than 30 transactions, a 1% settlement fee will be applied to the additional transactions. The Starter Plan offers weekly settlements in USD and EUR, and daily settlements in BTC. Your processing Tier will not be affected.

The new Business Plan applies a 1% settlement fee and comes with unlimited processing, daily settlements for all supported currencies and additional features, such as Multi-User Organization and access to Premium Integrations. The new fee structure is designed to simplify bookkeeping and enable us to build more features and tools for Business accounts without changing how we price each plan. 

The addition of new services for Business and Enterprise plans is part of our continued effort to build the world’s smartest and fastest payment network. Your participation in this ecosystem is a critical part of that vision. We truly value your business and hope that you continue to use BitPay for your bitcoin payment solutions.

You may adjust your settlement and plan preferences at anytime by visiting your Settings in the Dashboard. You can learn more about the new pricing model here: link. For account-related questions, please contact [email protected].

The BitPay Team


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 23, 2015)

Still better than PayPal.


----------



## Licensecart (Sep 23, 2015)

I posted this on LET, this is what I got when I logged in so it depends on the user:


```
Hi Michael,

Welcome back!

You should have recently received an email from us informing you of changes to our pricing. Based on your volume and settlement preferences, we don’t think these changes will affect your account.

You can always upgrade your account or adjust your settlement preferences by visiting your Settings in the Dashboard.

Read more about BitPay’s different plans on our website. Please contact [email protected] with any account-related questions.
```


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 23, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Still better than PayPal.



It's still early in the game, as government regulation of digital currency processors/middlemen/traders/exchanges increases fees will go up to cover the compliance costs and the gap between the BitPays of the world and traditional payment processor rates will narrow.

On that note, here is some interesting reading on Bitcoin legal issues, a white paper published by the Congressional Research Service last month: https://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/R43339.pdf (and for anyone who missed it last week, the CFTC ruled Bitcoins and other digital currencies are commodities which means more regulation).


----------

